# Paging Marvelphx



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey MarvelPHX!! Do you guys meet every weekend at Pavillions(sp.)? I'm going to Chandler tonight and was thinking of dropping by tomorrow morning. If you'll be there, where do you meet and where exactly is it?? Thanks and look forward to seeing you..


----------

